# How's the weather at your Hive's?



## Jim Stevens (Jan 15, 2007)

*More snow.*

Well, I am new to posting so I do apologize for not posting this with the first one. Here's snow Christmas Eve: about 9.5 inches.










Marry Christmas.

Jim


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Haven't been out to the bees yet. Gosh, I just finished puting them to bed. I have some I took the other day. Lots of snow in the Northeast, too. Great skiing! But, typical for New England...now it's raining. :-( 

Our house in the country.

http://i241.photobucket.com/albums/ff61/frenchhill/DSC_0687.jpg

My honey house and storage barn.

http://i241.photobucket.com/albums/ff61/frenchhill/DSC_0685.jpg

Waiting for spring.

http://i241.photobucket.com/albums/ff61/frenchhill/DSC_0694.jpg

Have a nice holiday.
Mike


----------



## dbest (Aug 9, 2005)

Ok so its not at the hives, but we are working on equipment.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Jim:

beat ya in the snow department... got over 12 inches.


----------



## queenking (Oct 24, 2007)

*snow*

got all you beet. we got just over 3 feet of sow.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

*7° in north west indiana this morning.*

*Merry Christmas!!*

now where did I drop screw zz-14?


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

*Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow.*

Record snows for Dec. Hmmm...see if you can find the hives.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3136001976/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3135180345/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3135180655/


----------



## Jon L (Dec 29, 2007)

This is from monday.








Was warmer today some were flying.

Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## jesuslives31548 (May 10, 2008)

*wow*

WOW It was 84 here today..... and the last fews days,,,,,,,


----------



## irwin harlton (Jan 7, 2005)

*I am envious of all that snow*

Don't have that much here ,maybe 6 inches... snow is a good insulator, and it has been a very cold winter here, so far.Anyways here's some pic's,winter and summer

http://s43.photobucket.com/albums/e365/buzz1356/


----------



## Jim Stevens (Jan 15, 2007)

*Rain or snow,it makes for a nice winter*

Chef:
You win the Snow trophy,
But were moven up fast, it snowed again this morning, not sure how much.

You have a lot of snow in Seattle.
We went to Sea-tac Tuesday night and picked up my Son.
His flight arrived at 11:55 pm, it’s a 2.5 hr drive home,the roads were clear, but a late night.

Some nice pictures are showing up.thanks every one.

Rain, Snow,low temp's, What a winter. 



.


----------

